# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Hello Girls!

## Ms_Angel_D

Just wanted to say hi to all the other ladies who besides myself are enjoying the Ubuntu scene and introduce myself.

My Name is Angel I'm a 32 yr old Wife and Mother of 3 and am the extended families resident "HEY CAN YOU FIX MY COMPUTER I SCREWED IT UP!?!?!" person.  Ive been dual-booting Ubuntu for a few months now, before that I was using it on Virtualbox. I'm really enjoying using and learning it. So much so that I'm planning for my next computer purchase to come with Ubuntu Pre-installed. 

So here's to geeky sisterhood!

----------


## elizabeth

Welcome Angel! Always a treat to welcome more women into the Ubuntu community  :Smile: 

Very exciting to hear your next purchase might be an Ubuntu PC - a lot of places are selling them now. Are you familiar with ZaReason.com ? Aside from being awesome, the company is owned by a woman and they have a lot of very reasonably priced Linux PCs. I'll probably be getting my next laptop from them.

----------


## damis648

I am not female, but welcome to the forum! I am glad to hear you are enjoying your Ubuntu experience. I would recommend Dell Ubuntu PC's or system76. System76 is pretty good. See system76.com, and welcome to the forums! :Popcorn:

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

Thanks for the welcome guys, Elizabeth No I wasn't familiar with ZaReason.com I'll definitly look into it, as well as system76 damis. Thanks again and look forward to chatting with ya!

P.S. Damis648 I LOL'd @ your signature

----------


## damis648

> P.S. Damis648 I LOL'd @ your signature


Thanks, but I didn't write it.  :Popcorn:  I just found it on some random site.

----------


## pony

I am a big fan of virtual box and my mom is a mother of three. My two sisters and I. :Very Happy:

----------


## Sef

Closed. Necromancing.

----------

